
This New Water Wheel Pump Does Not Require Any Electricity to Pump Water - kschua
http://wonderfulengineering.com/this-new-water-wheel-pump-does-not-require-any-electricity-to-pump-water/
======
hacker234
This new water wheel pump "was was first created back in 1746".

It's called the Archimedes Screw and is hundreds of years old. Is very common
in third world countries even today.

[https://www.google.com.au/search?q=spiral+water+pump&tbm=isc...](https://www.google.com.au/search?q=spiral+water+pump&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CCcQsARqFQoTCMzLqbi4jsgCFeLbpgodQicAgw&biw=1366&bih=649#imgrc=_)

------
joshontheweb
The hydraulic ram / water hammer pump seems like a more elegant solution to
me.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_ram](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_ram)

